
Google Allowed Advertisers to Target “Jewish Parasite” - mcone
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/google-allowed-advertisers-to-target-jewish-parasite-black
======
fenwick67
What's ironic is that morally speaking, they should milk those nazis dry.
Instead, by being racist, they aren't getting targeted advertising, which is
likely to their benefit.

